# Over the phone consult



## codernickie (Dec 23, 2009)

does anyone know what would be the correct cpt code to bill for over the phone, non-face to face consult?

thanks
Nickie,CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 23, 2009)

unless this is estb pt there is no code.  For estb go to 99441-99444


----------



## codernickie (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks

Nickie, CPC


----------

